# Eggplant turned green



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I grew a few eggplants in containers this year but they keep turning green. They'll start off a nice dark purple, but before they get to full size they start turning green. Why? Can I still eat them?


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Usually over ripening of eggplant results in a bronzing color, I'm not sure can you post a picture? Has this happened before? Have you tried eating it?


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Probably half of mine did the same thing this year. Didn't know about eating those, so cubed them up for the chickens. We had such weird weather (garden flooded 3 times prior to severe drought), and other veggies also produced some weirdness, so figured it was the inconsistency of the weather. :shrug:


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Never had any turn green. Overripe usually turn bronze or yellowish color. Do you have the large standards or are these the small slender japanese variets?
Are they still firm or do they shrivel and get rubbery?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

These are black beauties. I'm tempted to test them out, but I know that nightshades can be... tricky? Did the chickens get sick?


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

InvalidID said:


> These are black beauties. I'm tempted to test them out, but I know that nightshades can be... tricky? Did the chickens get sick?


No, but they didn't really eat them well, either. Just picked here and there. :shocked: But, they do that with many "new" things.

Mine are Black Beauty, as well. I originally thought "too much water", 'cause we were getting flooded in early summer. But, many are still doing it and we're in a long drought. :shrug:

I'd try (taste test) them, but I don't even eat eggplant. :yuck: I grow two rows in my garden for two of my friends. Must be something in my soil, they do REALLY well at my place.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

They were ok... Not great and we didn't really eat many. Oh well. The chickens LOVED em.


----------

